# Medical Coding from home



## SADIE MONTZ (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a CPC with 5 years experience currently working at a family practice office full time.
I am interested in a part time job coding for family practice from home.
Here is my resume and thank you for your time.

Sadie M. Becnel
29187 Highway 20
Vacherie, LA 70090
(225) 206-3778
sadiemontz@hotmail.com

Objective:_____________________________________________________________
To obtain a permanent employment that offers growth and advancement opportunities.  

Highlights:__________________________________________________________________________
•	Hard worker, dependable, reliable, and dedicated.
•	Quick learner who can easily adapt to new responsibilities.
•	Ability to work independently, as well as a team player.

Qualifications:______________________________________________________________________
•	Greeting patients                                          
•	Updating patient demographics                
•	Collections                                               
•	Schedule patient appointments                 
•	Medical Coding
•	Insurance verification
•	Schedule specialist appointments
•	Schedule procedures
•	Prior Authorization

Professional Experience:______________________________________________________________
St. Philip Clinic, Vacherie, LA
	       Medical Coder and Receptionist-August 2009 to Present

LaPlace Medical Center, LaPlace, LA
	       Medical Coder and Receptionist-2007-2009

Education:_________________________________________________________________________
•	American Academy of Professional Coders, Online
Certified Professional Coder, 2011
	Anatomy
	Medical Terminology
	Medical Coding
•	American Academy of Professional Coders, Online
ICD-10 Training, Current
	Pathophysiology
•	Riverside Academy, Reserve, LA
High School Diploma, 2002

References: ________________________________________________________________________
Available upon request.


----------

